# Gearing up for 2016 - Camo Mesh Bags!



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I lost a couple of spots last year. So this year I am not leaving any trace of my locations. Full camo. I even made myself new bags to hide my haul !


https://www.etsy.com/listing/230731724/premium-camo-morel-mushroom-drawstring?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)




----------

